# Whatever happened to the lolcow wiki?



## H3LLH4MM3R666 (Nov 3, 2021)

I found vague talks of it going down or backed up over the past few years, but I never got a clear answer.  What happened?  Was it just too much money to host?  It's a shame, because it was super-useful as a resource in an era where people are too frequently re-writing their social media history.


----------



## Null (Nov 3, 2021)

Not enough interest. Didn't integrate into the site well.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 4, 2021)

just resurrect it already


----------



## H3LLH4MM3R666 (Nov 4, 2021)

Oh wait, traffic was _too _low? Even if it wasn't "integrated" it was still a huge boost for threads to have a centralized place for info


----------



## RSLUG30 (Nov 5, 2021)

H3LLH4MM3R666 said:


> Oh wait, traffic was _too _low? Even if it wasn't "integrated" it was still a huge boost for threads to have a centralized place for info


a wiki is only as good as those who maintain and update it.
simply hosting a wiki is not enough for it being a useful source as you'll still need to find those with enough tism' running in their veins to create, maintain, and verify updates for the pages.
the CWC wiki survives from those kinds of people, if they were to abandon the project then the wikis usefulness would slowly degrade as information becomes outdated and vandals emerge.


----------



## H3LLH4MM3R666 (Nov 8, 2021)

RSLUG30 said:


> a wiki is only as good as those who maintain and update it.
> simply hosting a wiki is not enough for it being a useful source as you'll still need to find those with enough tism' running in their veins to create, maintain, and verify updates for the pages.
> the CWC wiki survives from those kinds of people, if they were to abandon the project then the wikis usefulness would slowly degrade as information becomes outdated and vandals emerge.


As far as I can tell, there wasn't a lack of activity from wiki editors, was there?


----------

